# Ship "Built" In Palmer's Drydock Hebburn



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

I am trying to recall the name of a ship which was built on the Wear (I think) in 1966/67. However it was too large to launch in the river there in one piece and so was constructed as two halves. These were towed to the Tyne and into Palmer's big drydock at Hebburn, where the two halves were aligned and welded together. So final 'construction' would have been on the Tyne.

Later such modular construction methods became common (even the Mod/Navy does it these days) but at the time it was considered ground-breaking - at least by the local media.

I can remember her being all-aft but whether a bulk carrier or a tanker eludes me. 

Can anyone help with a name?


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

HAPPY DRAGON & SGYNA (Broke in half on the Aussie coast)built 1967 A&P


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

A.D.FROST said:


> HAPPY DRAGON & SGYNA (Broke in half on the Aussie coast)built 1967 A&P


Happy Dragon was the one. Many thanks for that.

Hope she didn't break at the original join line!


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

There was another one, a bulk carrier (can't remember the name) I think for Souters of Newcastle. Built in 2 sections at John Crowns on the wear. Dubbed the 'half crown' by locals. Joined on the Tyne.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Ron Stringer said:


> Happy Dragon was the one. Many thanks for that.
> 
> Hope she didn't break at the original join line!


Yes it did(?HUH)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Sygna


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Sad story indeed. 

I was working in Palmer's at the time the 'Happy Dragon' was brought into the drydock. By the time that they had removed the coffer dams from the two ship halves and joined the hulls together, the job I was on had finished and I didn't get to see her leave. The 'Sygna' must have been later because I didn't see her at all.


----------



## monty (Jul 9, 2004)

*Rondefjell*

Probably the first to be joined together was the tanker Rondefjell. Built in two halves at John Crowns on the Wear in 1951 ( i think ) and towed to Middle Docks South Shields for completion. Peter


----------



## Les Gibson (Apr 24, 2004)

This was the one called the 'half crown' Monty


----------

